

Illinois Passes a 66% Income Tax Increase - rfreytag
http://marketplace.publicradio.org/display/web/2011/01/12/am-illinois-passes-a-66-percent-income-tax-increase/

======
theDoug
This is an increase from 3 percent to 5 percent. Naturally, that doesn't sound
nearly so dramatic as a headline.

